# Another Cz Purchase



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

Just bought the CZ Combat and Kadet last week and went back, found two more CZ's; .45ACP and 85B in 9mm. Got the 85B...the .45 is BIG and HEAVY.

I feel like a kid at Christmas! All these years I NEVER even looked at CZ and found the jewel of pistols. They are well made and deadly accurate.

Took the new CZ 85B to the range, opened the box, loaded in 115 Winchester White box rounds and shot the center out of the B25 FBI traget 10X ring with a full clip. DEAD ON.

Took a 20 round box of Federal Hydra-Shocks and they shot 1" high from point of aim...I can live with that. No a feeding problem or ejection problem in the lot.

If you have not looked at CZ it is time before they figure out what a great gun this is and raise the rent.

If I can find a trigger smith for CZ life will spin in greased grooves. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One of the best kept secrets in pistols. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Enjoy the new guns.

Only 1 CZ kinda appeals to me. Gander Mountain has some sort of exclusive to their store - a 2 tone model with a cool finish on the stainless 1/2. Not sure what model it is, but it is 9mm.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I just decided today my next pistol will be the 85B Combat model. I'm glad to hear they are sweet shooters.
Enjoy them pistols!


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

If I were to buy a CZ I'd get a 2075 Rami. Those a sharp looking guns.


----------



## pakmc (Jan 11, 2008)

*another CZ*

IF you can't find someone to do a trigger on your CZ, clean it really good and let dry. then get a small suri;nge fill it with mobil 1. oil and lub. as per required. Then try your 85 or 75B. (mines a 85 with out the "B".)(no firing pin safty built into the slide.)
Pat


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

Baldy said:


> One of the best kept secrets in pistols. Good luck with yours.


AMEN to that! I've been shooting over 30 years and have tried and purchased almost every make out there and just recently got into CZ's. I would have to say that once their popularity catches on, we may see the prices going up. Hopefully that doesn't happen though.

Fortunately not everyone knows our secret. I've been to a couple gun shops that know nothing about CZ's.


----------



## Werps (Apr 1, 2007)

Absolutely love my SP-01. Steel frame so she's solid like a 1911. Frankly I'm a pretty lousy shot but I shoot this better than any other 9mm I've tried. And that with the trigger not being that great. Improve that and I'll be even better. Have about 500 thru her and not one single problem.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Anxiety. said:


> If I were to buy a CZ I'd get a 2075 Rami. Those a sharp looking guns.


I wouldn't trade mine for any other firearm, I love my Rami!


----------

